# Counter-Strike and Half Life Not Working



## Trilas (May 27, 2003)

Whenever I try to play Counter-Strike or Half Life, a message appears that says Host_init: Couldn't load gfx/palette.lmp

How can i fix this so I can play?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Is this only when you are playing mulitplayer? Does it work in the single player mode?

Try reinstalling Half-Life, and see if it works.

If that does not work, post some of your system specs, like CPU, operating system, how uch RAM, and your video card.


----------



## Trilas (May 27, 2003)

Comp is a 733 Mgz Micron, Windows ME, NVidia GeForce 256

The problem happens all of the time


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Yea I'd start by reinstalling HL & all of it's updates to version 1.1.1.0.
Sometimes just reinstalling the latest patch will do it.
If that doesn't fix it let us know.

Remember if it's not on fire it's a software problem.


----------

